# Nail trim



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I am just not sure how short Zorro's nails should be. Could you pls post pictures to show short/long are your 'poos nails? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry, can't take the risk that one of you would turn me in to the humane society. Rufus' grow so fast it is insane and right now they look more like fingers than nails.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I tried to take a picture but they kept turning out blurry.  I trim Maggie's nails about every 2 weeks as I don't like to hear them clicking on the floor when she walks. When she is standing they just clear the floor. You have to be careful when you cut though as there is a blood vessel in the nail so you can't go too short or you will cut it. Can you get your vet to show you how to cut them?


----------

